# Need Advice on Century/Cape Horn/Contender



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello, first off i'm new to the forum and I really enjoy spending my time at work reading posts haha. Anyway I am looking towards a Century 29cc, Contender 28T, or a Cape Horn 27XS. I recently sold an 03 Century 23cc and had no complaints about the boat except it seemed to get smaller everytime I went out. I have yet to step foot on any of these boats to see the general layout or how they ride? I will be looking for a 2008 model or newer. No family or joy rides will be taken so i'm not interested in a comfort level when it comes to seating. Nothing but bottom fishing and trolling to be done on it. Also what is the best power combo(I am very fond of Yamaha 4s) but I see variances of a twin 200, 225, and 250,s on them. I am aware of the prices... Thanks in advance for any input

Ken


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

All good boats. Since you want a fishing machine I would go with the Cape. Built like a tank, excelent ride, and built to fish.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Ditto the Cape, I have a 2007 and a 2014 24OS that you are welcome to look at anytime. 150's on the 07 and 200's on the 14. The layout is strictly for fishing. Now with the 27xs the xs means extra seating as it is more of a family boat (as much as a cape can be) than the os layout on the 24os. I am partial to capes but the contender is a good ride also.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd pick the Cape Horn or Contender over the Century, but that's just my opinion because I prefer a strictly fishing machine. Contender has more in floor storage than the Cape and 24.5 degrees of deadrise vs. 23 for the CH. Will you actually feel a 1.5 degree difference? I doubt it.

Also, stay away from the 27XS and get the 27OS...you said it yourself that it's going to be for fishing and not family cruising. Twin 200s are typically what Cape Horn rigs the 27 with and will get great MPGs, but remember the 28T (or 25 Open...same hull, just a few years older) can handle 600 horsepower if you're just wanting more power and speed.

If it were me, I would go for the Cape Horn 27 OS if you're dead set on a 2008 or newer boat to be able to get a better price. If you're willing to go back a few years older than 2008, I would go with the Contender 25 Open to have that additional in floor storage. Either way you can't go wrong. Good luck


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd go with the Contender. More fuel, clear deck, steeper deadrise. I have fished all three brands in various sizes and owned a Cape. The Cape and Contender are the two top choices to me.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys, sounds like I can cross the Century off my list


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

if you wanna test ride a contender i have a 25 open i could take you for a ride in


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think the CH has a much wider beam than the Contender which will make bottom fishing while anchored much more stable and comfortable


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

All I can say is look at the pro tours and see which of the 3 are used. There is a reason!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

SoCal619 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I think the CH has a much wider beam than the Contender which will make bottom fishing while anchored much more stable and comfortable


2 inches difference. I was looking at the 27 Cape...What's up with the funny bench up front? Each to their own, but, I'd prefer a coffin box over that setup. But, that's only an opinion....


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

twodown said:


> All I can say is look at the pro tours and see which of the 3 are used. There is a reason!


Could that reason possibly be the fact that Contender's have been around 25+ years and have the financial clout to sell their sleds to the pros for a fraction of what us average joes pay while in turn getting free advertising. Something to think about.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Downtime2 said:


> 2 inches difference. I was looking at the 27 Cape...What's up with the funny bench up front? Each to their own, but, I'd prefer a coffin box over that setup. But, that's only an opinion....


I guess you failed to look at the actual 27 OS then which is completely open up front with the in floor 7' long 700 quart box? :whistling:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Went to the Cape Horn page. Didn't see it. May have a bad link? *edit* Went back, no 27OS listed. So, if it has that floorplan, I still would not want the funny little bench to get in the way. As I said, just my preference. Plus, I don't have to waller my old ass around on the deck to mess with the fishbox. LOL


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

They don't mak a 27os any more. It's a 27xs now. But what he is referring to is the 23T which is 27' and was built from 2006-2009 I believe. I wish I could open the bow of mine up like the Tournament.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

sniperpeeps said:


> Ditto the Cape, I have a 2007 and a 2014 24OS that you are welcome to look at anytime. 150's on the 07 and 200's on the 14. The layout is strictly for fishing. Now with the 27xs the xs means extra seating as it is more of a family boat (as much as a cape can be) than the os layout on the 24os. I am partial to capes but the contender is a good ride also.


What are those new 200s like?!!!!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

*I like Contender*

Hard to beat a Contender. Lots of storage, plenty of fuel in three fuel tanks 297 gallons on the 31 to go any where you want to and back. Two or three live wells on ours we have two and trust me you will never over fill them. I also like the twin floor coolers up front. The aft one will hold several hundred pounds of fish and you have another one in front of that one under the coffin that will hold a seven foot fish. The only thing I wish we had would be a step hull. We have Yamaha 300's and that is more power then you will want. We run around 3800 rpm's @ 38 at a great gas mileage. I like our 31 Contender a lot.... the boat performs well in heavy seas, stability while bottom fishing, storage to hold every thing needed, 360 degree fish ability, great range. And after all is said It's hard to beat the looks of a Purple Contender


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Scruggspc said:


> They don't mak a 27os any more. It's a 27xs now. But what he is referring to is the 23T which is 27' and was built from 2006-2009 I believe. I wish I could open the bow of mine up like the Tournament.


This is the only thing I disagree with Cape Horn on, the fact they did away with the 27OS and 23T. Used ones are out there for sure, but they wanted to cater to the "family boat ride" crowd a little bit too I suppose. I wonder if you bought straight from the factory and said you would pay the 27XS price but get them to leave out the XS front seating if they'd build it for you? 

Seems backwards I know, paying more for less. But I'd pay it if I was in that position to buy and didn't want the 31T...although at that price you might as well step up to the 31T


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Mike W said:


> This is the only thing I disagree with Cape Horn on, the fact they did away with the 27OS and 23T. Used ones are out there for sure, but they wanted to cater to the "family boat ride" crowd a little bit too I suppose. I wonder if you bought straight from the factory and said you would pay the 27XS price but get them to leave out the XS front seating if they'd build it for you?
> 
> Seems backwards I know, paying more for less. But I'd pay it if I was in that position to buy and didn't want the 31T...although at that price you might as well step up to the 31T


 

Gonna let you know what they say, i'm leaning a lot towards the CH, so I emailed them and asked them about deleting the front seating as well as the useless flip down seat in the back.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

kmerr80 said:


> Gonna let you know what they say, i'm leaning a lot towards the CH, so I emailed them and asked them about deleting the front seating as well as the useless flip down seat in the back.


I would leave the seat it's a nice option. Folds flush in to the transom out of the way when fishing. The batteries are in that transom wall so you would not e gaining any space. Btw I love my 27xs.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Mike W said:


> This is the only thing I disagree with Cape Horn on, the fact they did away with the 27OS and 23T. Used ones are out there for sure, but they wanted to cater to the "family boat ride" crowd a little bit too I suppose. I wonder if you bought straight from the factory and said you would pay the 27XS price but get them to leave out the XS front seating if they'd build it for you?31T


I asked and the answer was no. They aren't changing any of their molds.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

kmerr80 said:


> Gonna let you know what they say, i'm leaning a lot towards the CH, so I emailed them and asked them about deleting the front seating as well as the useless flip down seat in the back.


That flip down seat is pretty solid especially when you have 4-5 people on the boat.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> I asked and the answer was no. They aren't changing any of their molds.


Well darn. I guess those used 27OS/23T models are going to fetch a good premium for quite some time then for the hardcore fishermen who want that open layout


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Mike W said:


> Well darn. I guess those used 27OS/23T models are going to fetch a good premium for quite some time then for the hardcore fishermen who want that open layout


 
Yeh just got my response and it was a NO, ain't nothing a sawzall and a steady hand can't fix lol


----------

